# TYCO Dodge trucks



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Somewhere in a thread from a long time ago, someone posted they use the Dodge Trucks from a TYCO train car and convert them to slot cars. Are these the ones?



















I have seen them at antique shows, flea markets, etc... But for some reason they are treated like gold! I am talking just the trucks! I didn't know what I was looking for so I never found them on evilbay. I got this NOS flatbed train car w/trucks for $4.00 at a flea market.

If these are the ones, could I see some pics of the conversions?

Thanks,
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Those are the ones!! I do remember seeing one conversion using the cab on a car hauler, but it was years ago. I would like to see some too, so post up if you got 'em!!


----------



## tabcomary (Jun 2, 2010)

*Tyco cab conversion*

Please follow the link to http://hoslotracer.com/content/tyco-dodge-truck-body-conversion for my response.

Thanks for reminding me of this!


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Marty,
Any chance you making a cast of one of them? I sure would love to have one. I have the bumper grille and lights and never knew from what it belonged.
Slotto


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Sorry, I'm not a caster.........yet.
Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

try this one!

http://hoslotracer.com/content/dodge-l700-tilt-cab-intercity-truck-out-tyco-rr-accessory


----------

